# repas bien arrosé



## jkos

Bonjour à tous--

Ce terme se trouve dans le context de la norriture: "un répas bien arrosé." Je comprends le sense (on boit bien et beaucoup), mais "a well-watered meal" me semble assez bizarre en anglais. Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un terme plus naturel?


----------



## vanagreg

Bonjour,

Is that a "boozy meal"?


----------



## Wopsy

A meal with a few bottles of wine? There isn't really an equivalent phrase, I think


----------



## jkos

Yeah, I'm starting to come to that conclusion myself. I think I tend to put the blame on me whenever I translate - that there must be a great solution, I'm just not thinking of it.

Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## orlando09

I think a boozy meal is possible; but I don't think there's any one phrase as common as un repas bien arrosé. You certainly can't always translate word for word


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Looking for a translation of "des repas bien arrosés".  There is "boozy" but this is a bit too slangy for my context.


----------



## Santana2002

... meals where wine (and beer) flowed freely?


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Yes, thanks for that suggested construction.  I've made it "meals accompanied by generous quantities of wine".  I do like "flowed freely" but can't see how to work it in neatly.


----------



## lucas-sp

What about "well-lubricated"?


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Oh, heavens, *that* is what it is!  I had an adjective at the back of my mind, something beginning with "l" and couldn't bring it to the fore...
Thank you lucas!


----------



## Pierre Simon

Another possible expression :_ 'a liquid lunch'._


----------



## franc 91

where the wine was plentiful, in great supply (suggestions)


----------



## catheng06

Hi, 

Can you say " a boozy party" ? 

Le niveau de langue est-il équivalent à "soirée bien arrosée" ? 


Merci d'avance


----------



## Nicklondon

*a drinks party* would be a neutral register


----------



## broglet

A meal where the wine flowed freely


----------



## Locape

Le WRD dit que 'boozy' est de l'argot, ils donnent 'washed down with (sth)' comme familier, donc l'équivalent pour moi de 'bien arrosé'. Alors 'a party washed down with wine/alcohol' ?


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

La suggestion de Locape me plaît: peut-être, "a great meal and plenty of wine to wash it down with"?


----------



## moustic

Locape said:


> Alors 'a party washed down with wine/alcohol'


'Wash down' is a good way of expressing this but you can't wash down _a party_, only food / a meal. (La boisson aide à _faire passer_ la nourriture...)


----------



## broglet

To talk of a meal _washed down_ with wine suggests to me that both the food and the wine are more noteworthy for their quantity than their quality


----------



## moustic

catheng06 said:


> Can you say " a boozy party" ?
> Le niveau de langue est-il équivalent à "soirée bien arrosée" ?


Yes, you can say that. The main activity at such a party would be ... boozing, not sitting down to eat.

Niveau de langue ? Familier -> une fête où on picole.


----------



## joelooc

It should be possible to work out something around the phrase "be wined and dined"
maybe "be dined and generously wined" but we need the entire sentence to see how to fit it in


----------



## wildan1

_Being wined and dined_ usually refers to trying to impress or have influence over one's guest(s)--it's not a neutral expression.

To me _un repas _ou_ une soirée bien arrosé(e) _refers to the generous amount of alcohol served--not about impressing or influencing someone.

I agree with broglet's suggestion above, which to me seems closest to the nuance of the French expression:


broglet said:


> A meal where the wine flowed freely


----------



## catheng06

Thanks a lot to you all.

I'll go with Broglet's suggestion !


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

or, to be a little less colorful, "a meal with plenty of wine" or "plenty to drink." Does *arrosé* always refer to alcoholic drinks?


----------



## broglet

Graine de Moutarde said:


> or, to be a little less colorful, "a meal with plenty of wine" or "plenty to drink." Does *arrosé* always refer to alcoholic drinks?


I don't know but if you sprinkle your dinner-party guests' food with water from a watering can I doubt they will accept any future invitations


----------



## Locape

Graine de Moutarde said:


> or, to be a little less colorful, "a meal with plenty of wine" or "plenty to drink." Does *arrosé* always refer to alcoholic drinks?


Yes, but not only to wine, it can be also beer, champagne (well, it is wine), spirits/hard liquor, and a mix of all of that.


----------



## iuytr

I found only one occurrence of well-alcoholised : the leaders of NATO finish a _well-alcoholised_ meal. Seems to be an english text written by a french. I guess a try to translate bien arrosé.
I suppose there is something wrong in this translation but i don't see what. May be a person could be alcoholised but not a meal ?


----------



## broglet

In my view one occurrence of "well-alcoholised" is one too many!  It is not just a bit of a mouthful but definitely very peculiar English whether applied to a person or a meal


----------



## franc 91

A dinner drowned in drink - a meal overflowing with alcohol (suggestions)


----------



## broglet

Hi franc - your first proposal suggests to me that the dinner was ruined!


----------



## franc 91

Effectivement, mais malheureusement il arrive assez souvent qu'un repas bien arrosé dégénère.


----------

